# Hyperlink in textbox anzeigen Lassen



## valeripf (19. November 2013)

hi 

Kann mir Schlell Helfen

ich habe HyperlinkButon Eingebaut in Userform


```
Application.Dialogs(xlDialogInsertHyperlink).Show
```

und will ergebniss in TextBox anzeigen lassen und als statt Hyperlink adressse "Hier"

soll ugefähr so aussehen





Danke Voraus ;-)


----------



## Yaslaw (19. November 2013)

Ganz langsam. Was willst du?


----------



## valeripf (19. November 2013)

ich will wenn  in Userform auf Button HyperlinkButon draut druckt geht Hyperlink auf
dann Hyperlink Wählen /Einfügen /Schließen

so 
dieser HyperlinkAdresse soll in UserForm In Textbox Anzeigen lassen  
und Wen es geht als Stat dieser Lange Adresse vonn Hyperlink Soll Text zeigen "Hier"

späiter werd mit Übenahme Button ins tabelle Übertragen


----------



## Yaslaw (19. November 2013)

Gut, der Dialog soll aufgehen. Das hast du ja bereits.
Aber aus was soll der User ein Hyperlinke auswählen? Ist da eine Liste möglicher Hyperlinks?


----------



## tombe (19. November 2013)

So wie ich das verstehe, soll in einer Textbox nicht der tatsächliche Link sondern die dazugehörende Kurzbeschreibung angezeigt werden.

Dieser Wert soll dann durch Anklicken des Button "Übernehmen" in der Datenbank gespeichert werden!?


----------



## valeripf (19. November 2013)

nein  URL (Internet adresse)

er soll in textbox anzeigen verkürzt "Hier" und späiter wenn Formular Fertig Ist dann mit Übernehmen ins Tabelle Eintragen


----------



## Yaslaw (19. November 2013)

Ich gebs auf. Ich sehe immer noch nicht woher die URL kommen soll. Ev. versteht jemand anderes eher was du eigentlich haben willst und wo dein Excel-Problem liegt.


----------



## valeripf (19. November 2013)

ich Habe vielle  Interet Adressen zu einfügen und sind meiste sehr lang 
um Userform Und Im Tabellezeile Platz zu Sparen Abkurzen mit "Hier" 

wenn dann Spaiter auf "hier" zu Drucke Geht die URL in Firefox die Adresse Auf

Mit Dieser code
ist in Button

```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Application.Dialogs(xlDialogInsertHyperlink).Show
End If
```
wenn mann Drauf Druckt Geht MS Ecxil HyperlinK auf  (Gleiche wie STRG+K) 
Und Dort kann mann auch URL eigeben
wenn mann Hyperlink Überenehm Soll in Gleiche UserForm In Textbox1 von Dieser HyperLink Adresse Zeigen z.B Google.de aber ich wiell als Stat Google.de eifach "Hier" Zeigt 

Und Spaiter wenn Komplette Formular(UserForm) Ausgefült Ist Button Drücken Alles In Tabbelle Ubertragt

Das Problemm
Ich kreige nicht Hin das Hyperlink in Textbox anzeigt

das UserForm siet z.B so aus


----------



## HonniCilest (20. November 2013)

valeripf, ich habe deinen Beitrag durchaus gesehen du musst mich nicht per PN nochmal darauf hinweisen... Normalerweise würd eich auf sowas garnicht reagieren, keine Ahnung warum ich es nun tue...

Mein Verständnis von dem Problem:
Eine TextBox soll durch einen Auswahldialog einen Hyperlink beinhalten.

Es tut mir Leid das dir sagen zu müssen, aber das geht meines Wissens nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst, zumindest nicht mit den gegebenen Mitteln. Du kannst dir jedoch einen Workaround bauen.
1. Der Hyperlink-Dialog wird dir nichts bringen, der liefert den Wert immer an die selektierte Zelle. Du solltest darüber nachdenken dir dafür ein eigenen Dialog zu bauen oder du nutzt die Zwischenspeicherung in die Zelle (Temporäres Worksheet?) aus.
2. Du kannst ähnlich wie bei dem anderen Thema eine globale Variable hinterlegen, welche die URL aufnimmt. Gleichzeitig fügst du in deinem Textfeld deinen Text hinzu.
3. Dem Text-Feld fügst du ein Click-Event hinzu, welches den Pfad aus der globalen Variable folgt.

Wie du sicher herausliest ist das tatsächlich nur ein Workaround und hat mit Hyperlinks nur noch bedingt zu tun.


----------



## valeripf (26. November 2013)

Hallo 
ich Habe Code Gefuden aber nicht ganz wie ich will

Problem er Speichert automatich auch in zeile an
Kann mir helfe so das Text nur in textbox anzeigt Ohne das er in die Spalte Speichert


```
Private Sub CommandButton3_Click()
[IV1].Select
Application.Dialogs(xlDialogInsertHyperlink).Show
TextBox1 = ActiveCell.Hyperlinks(1).Address
End Sub
```


----------

